# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  هدف المريخ في مباراته ضد اهلي مروي في الدورة الأولى من ممتاز 2021- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كفرووتر/الخرطوم/
حقق المريخ فوزا مهما على الاهلي مروي بهدف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم باستاد الهلال ناله اللاعب باندا في شوط اللعب الثاني في مباراة شهدت اهدار المريخ لركلتي جزاء
انتهي الشوط الاول من مباراة المريخ و الاهلي مروي بالتعادل السلبي وحصل فيه المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب سيف تيري تمر فوق العارضة هدف ضائع للمريخ وعقب الضربة المهدرة ارتبك المريخ كثيرا وتراجع الاهلي الى منطقته الدفاعية وقاد هجمات مرتدة كانت لها خطورتها
ولم يظهر المريخ بالمستوى المطلوب والمعهود له طوال الحصة الاولي ليجري المدرب تعديلا على مستوى اللاعبين داخل الملعب ليحول اللاعب باندا الى الجهة اليسري وتيري الى الجهة اليمني
مع بداية الشوط الثاني نشت العاب المريخ وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات على مرمي الحارس احمد بتير اهدر بالتسرع
احرز اللاعب باند هدف المباراة الاول من كرة جهزها له اللاعب التكت لتصل الى اللاعب باندا سددها في المرمي هدف اول في الدقيقةى 12 من الشوط الثاني
بعد الهدف حصل المريخ على ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع عزام عادل الذي حل في مكان باندا وكان مدرب المريخ قد اجرى تعديلا بخروج الغربال ودخول الجزولي .. سددها طبنجة اهدرها بعد ان ابعدها الحارس احمد بيتر واكملها المدافع الصادق الجريف الى داخل الملعب
وكان لدخول اللاعب عزام اثرا فعالا تحسين شكل واداء المريخ ليفرض المريخ نفسه على الملعب طولا وعرضا
وفي الدقائق الاخيرة تحرر الاهلي من الشق الدفاعي وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات لكنه فشل في ادراك التعادل لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ على الاهلي بهدف اللاعب باندا ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 7 نقاط في صدارة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
نرجو الله التوفيق للمريخ  كل يوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا المبدع منعم


والف مبروك على الانتصار والى الامام يافرسان نجم السعد

*

----------

